# Member of the Month - Coming Soon



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Some of you may have noticed the "Member of the Month" box on the main page side bar.










Coming Soon​ 
This is a new feature we're going to implement soon. Starting from December the staff will sit down at the end of the month and look back through the member contributions from the previous month.

The person we feel proved the greatest asset to the site for the last 4 weeks will be selected as the "Member of the Month". They'll have their avatar (or any image of their choice - within reason) displayed on the main forum page and also see themselves entered into the "Member of the Year" vote alongside the other 11 winners. 

Some of the things we're looking for:-

Helpful Replies
Quality Posts
Generated a lot of discussion
Received a high rep quota for the month
Suggested good ideas to improve the site
Efforts above and beyond the norm to promote the site
Obviously there's a lot of other reasons, these are just examples.

The overall member of the year will win a battleforce of their choice.

Jez


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Are admins eligible?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No, staff can't be selected.

Regular members only


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dang... some of the best members ARE the Admins... I had one I wanted to nominate as he helped me awhile back... ah well...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm, not too sure how this could work out well. While posts and help in general will rise, so can the number of useless posts, just for the sake of it. Again, there will be more work for the mod team.

Denaris, the staff, are so placed because of their continued help. MotM means little by comparison.

Be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can see where excluding the staff on the fact of Bias but I can also see where staff could benefit from something like this as well. They are the people who went/go out of their way to help a person out, to find links for them, and to lead them in the right direction. I think being able to include them in the recognition would be a nice thing as well. 

Maybe something seperate for them in the future would be nice as well. Or a rotating image of the different mods with a link to a bio page for those who want to participate.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

admin of the month


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Pick me

------------------------------>ME<-----------------------------------

That was uhhh... humor, the biggest addition I can bring along is uhh.... sarcasm.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations 'Coming Soon', good job being member of the month!


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

countchocula86 said:


> Congratulations 'Coming Soon', good job being member of the month!


that made me spit up my beer. Guess that guy got the 'Purge'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

countchocula86 said:


> Congratulations 'Coming Soon', good job being member of the month!


Hahaha!!!!! I really hope you're joking...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it's a good idea, it should increase the activity of the site aswell as encouraging some freindly competition between users.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

BLAST!! Is it too late to drop my trial mod-ship!?!:shok: Heh heh heh.. Sounds like a good plan. Overall, it should open the site to healthy competition without it turning into a fist fight lol. I just hope it doesn't turn into a 'posting for rewards' spree with folks posting simply to try to garner favor heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

* Helpful Replies
* *Quality Posts*
* Generated a lot of discussion
* Received a high rep quota for the month
* Suggested good ideas to improve the site
* Efforts above and beyond the norm to promote the site

This is nothing to do with spamming hundreds of posts. Emphasis is on quality posts.

Anyone that spends hours posting all month will be sorely disappointed at the end of it.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Just to clarify staff is red names? or does this include supporters, mods etc.


And damn, a battleforce... *drools*

Sounds great and a fun way to keep the forum clean.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Not only clean but actually provoke users that may not participate on the site as much to join in and post some more and share thier own wisdom.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good idea Jez. I really like how this site is taking shape - constant rewards for good posts such as the Supporter memberships for tutorials, a prize for the painting contest, reputation points and a monthly 'top member'. I use a forum that implements a 'Man of Honour' system, where several posters are deemed to have made significant contributions. I prefer the monthly system more, especially with the overall member winning a Member of the Year reward. Could there be room, perhaps, for a yearly reward for contributions in each section too (as a lesser award - not expecting a battleforce here lol!)? Or even a football style players player (regular forum voters) to go along with a mod decision? Just ideas, I know you're implementing a hell of a lot of things currently.

It's nice to come on a forum and feel valued for your contribution, not only by members but also by staff. Top work boss.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm all for giving prizes and awards to exceptional members. 

When the site finally begins to turn over a profit (which it hasn't yet) prizes will become commonplace.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I'm all for giving prizes and awards to exceptional members.
> 
> When the site finally begins to turn over a profit (which it hasn't yet) prizes will become commonplace.


That's great to know. I think most people would be happy with a little award like you've mentioned in the past (medals etc) that signifies a good contribution above just a high rep. With regards site advertising/profit, I made a post in Supporter Member forum.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

there's over 10K members on this site. How are you going to narrow that down?

If it's members who've been here evryday from November 1st, I'm screwed 'cause my internet went down for a few days :cray:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

This sounds like a really nice idea. It should help make people actually contemplate what type of posts they do.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh...check his post above Fenrakk. He outlays the criteria he's planning on using. In a nutshell he's saying that a poster who is friendly, works hard to help both the site and it's members, generates discussion through insightful posts, and overall makes Heresy a better place will be the Member of the Month. It's not about how much you post or how much you're on as opposed to the quality of posts and helpfulness.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

